# music to listen to while you drink your coffee



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

Well it's morning and you've got a nice cup of coffee in front of you, piping hot. Now put on a little Mozart while you drink it and you've got a recipe for a perfect day.






If you know some music that you listen to in the morning to get your day off to a good start, please post them in this thread. :tiphat:


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

I listen to this music while enjoying a cigarette after my coffee:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Shall we keep this operatic or move the thread to the general classical forum?


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Shall we keep this operatic or move the thread to the general classical forum?


yeah that sounds like a great idea 
feel free to move it


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

sah said:


> I listen to this music while enjoying a cigarette after my coffee:


lmao, yes that would be quite enjoyable while smoking a cigarette i'm sure


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

fuzzyLogic said:


> music to listen to while you drink your *coffee*


Bach Coffee Cantata ! 

Trio "Die Katze Lasst Das Mausen Nicht", I love it !

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOaADFq9yOg


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

JS Bach's Coffee Cantata
Libretto by Christian Friedrich Henrici
Cantata BMV211


----------



## LudwigNAV (Mar 20, 2012)

I much prefer my cup of Earl Gray during which I gravitate towards a wide variety of lighter piano or orchestral music, and string quartets. Schubert's Moments Musicaux always goes well with my tea, along with many of Chopin's works. Also good are Bach's, Handel's, or Telemann's concertos and Haydn's string quartets. Vivaldi's bassoon concertos make an especially rousing cup of tea! And the best is definitely the third movement of the Autumn from his Four Seasons; there is something so particularly suiting in it for enjoying a hot beverage.

I have a CD of Hagen's Lute Works and his Sonata in B flat is just a delight when sipping at my Earl Gray; so uplifting and charming.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Earl Grey and Erik Satie

Bela Bartok works well as well


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

I had some Brzilian coffee with Grieg this morning.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to drink my morning coffee while listening to the "Tannhäuser" overture. A little imagination and I can see myself on a cruise ship going out into the North Sea, the wind, the waves and all...


----------

